# [SOLVED]Firefox4 i konflikt z  flashplayerem? - plugin....

## Jacekalex

Witam:

Zainstalowałem najnowszego Firefoxa:

```
qlist -IvU firefox

www-client/firefox-4.0 (alsa dbus debug linguas_en linguas_pl webm)
```

z overlaya mozilla.

Buildconfig.

Kłopot polega na tym, że o ile w wersji FF4 beta13 flash działał elegancko, to zarówno w RC1 jak i w obecnej wersji finalnej, przy próbie otwarcia pliku flashowego zawiesza się cała przeglądarka.

Co ciekawe w terminalu nie widzę żadnego raportu o błędzie związanego z flashem, nawet w gdb nic ciekawego nie znalazłem.

W innych przeglądarkach ( Chrome, Opera, Midori, FF-3.6.15) flash chodzi prawidłowo.

Testowałem wszystkie wersje flasha 10.2.* i testową 10.3.* zarówno z rośliny, jak i ściągane ze strony Adobe.

Wszędzie ten sam rezultat.

Sytuacja niezależna od rozszerzeń i profilu, w czasie zawieszenia przeglądarki widać takie procesy flasha:

```
ps aux | grep -v grep | grep flash

user       670  0.0  0.6  88144 28524 ?        S    18:05   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 31710 false plugin

user      1278  0.0  0.6  88156 28160 ?        S    14:18   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 1233 false plugin

user      1349  0.0  0.6  88160 28164 ?        S    14:18   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 1290 false plugin

user      2913  0.0  0.6  88160 28528 ?        S    18:07   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 1645 false plugin

user      3518  0.0  0.6  88188 28528 ?        S    18:07   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 1645 false plugin

user      4415  0.0  0.6  88160 28528 ?        S    18:09   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 4018 false plugin

user      4869  0.0  0.6  88164 28532 ?        S    18:10   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 4018 false plugin

user      5157  0.0  0.6  88184 28164 ?        S    14:06   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 5006 false plugin

user      5261  0.0  0.6  88192 28164 ?        S    14:06   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 5195 false plugin

user      5351  0.0  0.6  88132 28532 ?        S    18:11   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 5235 false plugin

user     16188  0.0  0.6  88184 28160 ?        S    14:26   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 16141 false plugin

user     16535  0.0  0.6  88172 28164 ?        S    14:28   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 16228 false plugin

user     18289  0.0  0.6  88148 28164 ?        S    14:31   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 18260 false plugin

user     18650  0.0  0.6  88184 28160 ?        S    14:34   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 18481 false plugin

user     19122  0.0  0.6  88148 28164 ?        S    14:37   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 19042 false plugin

user     19148  0.0  0.6  88156 28164 ?        S    14:38   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 19042 false plugin

user     19200  0.0  0.6  88188 28164 ?        S    14:39   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 19042 false plugin

user     19439  0.0  0.6  88188 28164 ?        S    14:12   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 19401 false plugin

user     19523  0.0  0.6  88160 28160 ?        S    14:12   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 19470 false plugin

user     21030  0.0  0.6  88140 28164 ?        S    14:42   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 20373 false plugin

user     22770  0.0  0.6  88176 28164 ?        S    14:45   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 22248 false plugin

user     22794  0.0  0.6  88140 28164 ?        S    14:45   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 22248 false plugin

user     24479  0.0  0.6  88144 28160 ?        S    14:50   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 22878 false plugin

user     24886  0.0  0.6  88148 28160 ?        S    14:55   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 24513 false plugin

user     25751  0.0  0.6  88140 28164 ?        S    15:04   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 25721 false plugin

user     26030  0.0  0.6  88184 28164 ?        S    15:06   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 26000 false plugin

user     26620  0.0  0.6  88148 28164 ?        S    15:09   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 26555 false plugin

user     27817  0.0  0.6  88184 28164 ?        S    15:23   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 27757 false plugin

user     28117  0.2  0.6  88192 28532 pts/6    S+   18:27   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 28020 false plugin

user     29830  0.0  0.6  88148 28164 ?        S    17:31   0:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/plugin-container /opt/Adobe/flash-player/libflashplayer.so -grebase /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0 -appbase /usr/lib/firefox 29550 false plugin

```

Jakieś sugestie?

EDYTA:

najdziwniejsze jest to, że na tej wtyczce:

```
    Plik: libgnashplugin.so

    Wersja: 

    Shockwave Flash 10.1 r999.

    Gnash 0.8.9, the GNU SWF Player. Copyright (C) 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc. 
```

 mam dokładnie te same objawy.

EDYTA:

Wygląda to na głębszy błąd,  plugin-container, java tak samo wiesza przeglądarkę w trakcie tego testu.

EDYTA2:

Najwyraźniej Firefox 4 i inne produkty Mozilli  nie lubi bibliotek kompilowanych kompilatorem gcc-4.5.1 hardened.

Teraz postawiłem system na stabilnym gcc-4.4.5 i Firefox  działa normalnie.

Również Thunderbird działa, kompilowany GCC-4.5.1 nie dał się uruchomić.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

